# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Dr.Don Lush Gjergji: Edhe për ne katolikët Adem Jashari do të shkojë nxhehnet !

## MafiaWarz

*Dr.Don Lush Gjergji: Edhe për ne katolikët Adem Jashari do të shkojë n’xhehnet !* 

Intervistë ekskluzive me Dr. Don Lush Gjergji




> "Ne nuk kërkojmë që dikush të na kërkojë falje, nëse zotëri Krasniqi e ndien një nevojë të tillë le ta bëjë, megjithëse ne nuk e kushtëzojmë bashkëpunimin tonë dhe vëllazërinë tonë shqiptare muslimane apo dialogun muslimano-krishterë me një deklaratë apo me një mos kërkim falje. Ne falim edhe pa kurrfarë kushtesh. Zoti falë, sepse ne jemi gjithë bijtë dhe bijat e tij. Për ne dhe botëkuptimet tona katolike jo vetëm Ibrahim Rugova apo Adem Jashari...por të gjithë ata që kanë vdekur për liri, të cilët kanë punuar intensivisht dhe janë sakrifikuar e flijuar për atdhe, për idealet e atdheut dhe gjithë ata që kanë rënë për tokën e Kosovës janë martirë dhe padyshim i pret parajsa apo siç e thoni ju xhehneti..Dhe ajo teza e pagëzimit, që ka folur zotëri Krasniqi rreth pagëzimit të fëmijëve, është e braktisur kaherë dhe nuk merret në konsideratë nga ana jonë. Prandaj po përsëris se në kishat katolike sikur edhe në gjitha kishat tjera krishtere sakrifica, flijimi deri tek derdhja e gjakut për atdhe konsiderohet si shembull më i lartë, sepse kështu bëri Jezusi për ne, e flijoi vetveten që ne të jemi të lirë dhe të mirë të pajtuar dhe të dashur me Zotin dhe njëri-tjetrin në intervistën ekskluzive për kombëtaren “Bota sot” me Dr. Don Lush Gjergji, veprimtar , humanist dhe meshtar katolik shqiptar në Kosovë.
> 
> (Më gjerësisht intervistën e plotë mund ta lexoni në numrin nesërm të gazetës “Bota sot”)


Ne qoftse me premton koha do marr gazeten dhe ta shkruaj intervisten e plot.

----------


## gimche

............

----------


## Renea

Maska t'karnevalit. Me fjal n'hon tqojn.

----------


## gimche

Hipokrizi e qartë, mungesë sinqeriteti në predikimet kishtare, për ndryshe parimet biblike na mësojnë të kundërtën e asaj që potencoi Dr. Don Lush Gjergji.
Sakrifica për liri çmohet nga të dyja fetë, jo rasisht në Islam i flijuari për liri konsiderohet deshmor. Por ketu ndryshojnë gjërat sepse parimet fetare (biblike-kur'anore) na tregojnë diç më tepër, përkatësia fetare para veprimtarisë së personit. Lexojeni Biblen që t'a kuptoni blasfeminë e Dr. Gjergjit.

----------


## derjansi

si ak munsi qe ju muslimant me cdo menyr doni ta coni Adem jasharin en xhehnem?

pse po nodh kjo?

nuk u mjaftoj nana tereze?

----------


## gimche

Jo per neve muslimaneve Adem Jashari eshte ne gradat me te larta te Xhennetit. Perkrahe me Pejgamberet, Dijetaret dhe Deshmoret, mirpo katoliket nuk po tregohen te sinqertë në fenë e tyre.

----------


## Disa

> si ak munsi qe ju muslimant me cdo menyr doni ta coni Adem jasharin en xhehnem?
> 
> pse po nodh kjo?
> 
> nuk u mjaftoj nana tereze?


Vlla e ke gabim,per kunderazi ne muslimanet jemi me se shumti qe dojm qe Komandani Legjendar Adem Jashari dhe gjithe deshmoret tjere te shperblehen me xhenet.
Por problemi qendron qe veprat e personit njefar menyre vendosin se ku do te shkoj ai person.
Pra duke e marr parasysh qe Adem Jashari ka dhen nje kontribut te madhe....dhe ka qen musliman ai me emer te Zotit do te shperblehet me xhenet.
Kurse ate cka ka then Don Lush GJergji siq than edhe para folsit eshte nje hipokrizi,nese sipas fes katolike edhe muslimanet do te shkojne ne xhenet atehere pse kjo fe  i ben thirrje njerezve ta pranojn kete fe?!!Kjo te jep me kuptu qe ky Don Lush Gjergji kete  e ka bere vetem sa per sy e faqe,dhe eshte munduar te dal nifar "patrioti",por nuk ja ka arrit ne bari nuk hajm.

Nese nje person nuk ka qen musliman pamvaresisht kontributit te tij,ai nuk do te shkon ne xhenet,kete e them me keqardhje te madhe,por kjo eshte e vertet.

Me t'mira

----------


## derjansi

> Jo per neve muslimaneve Adem Jashari eshte ne gradat me te larta te Xhennetit. Perkrahe me Pejgamberet, Dijetaret dhe Deshmoret, mirpo katoliket nuk po tregohen te sinqertë në fenë e tyre.




ju po doni me cdo kusht qe te dal ni katolik e te thot se adem jashari ka shku ne xhehnem pranej o boni lloj lloj provokimesh.

e shpirti po u plas se kerkush nuk po e thot ket.

e per mu kjo do te thot se katoliket velrsokan me shum herojt kombtar e nuk po i perfillakn dogmat biblike ne kto raste, ne kundershtim me shefqet krasniqin qe i ka cue krejt herojt jo musliman ne zjarm te xhehnemit.

----------


## derjansi

> Vlla e ke gabim,per kunderazi ne muslimanet jemi me se shumti qe dojm qe Komandani Legjendar Adem Jashari dhe gjithe deshmoret tjere te shperblehen me xhenet.
> Por problemi qendron qe veprat e personit njefar menyre vendosin se ku do te shkoj ai person.
> Pra duke e marr parasysh qe Adem Jashari ka dhen nje kontribut te madhe....dhe ka qen musliman ai me emer te Zotit do te shperblehet me xhenet.
> Kurse ate cka ka then Don Lush GJergji siq than edhe para folsit eshte nje hipokrizi,nese sipas fes katolike edhe muslimanet do te shkojne ne xhent,atehere pse kjo fe  i ben thirrje njerezve ta pranojn kete fe?!!Kjo te jep me kuptu qe ky Don Lush Gjergji kete  e ka bere vetem sa per sy e faqe,dhe eshte munduar te dal nifar "patrioti",por nuk ja ka arrit ne bari nuk hajm.
> 
> *Nese nje person nuk ka qen musliman pamvaresisht kontributit te tij,ai nuk do te shkon ne xhenet,kete e them me keqardhje te madhe,por kjo eshte e vertet.*
> 
> Me t'mira


me qoft haram i far xheneti o Disa

----------


## Renea

> Hipokrizi e qartë, mungesë sinqeriteti në predikimet kishtare, për ndryshe parimet biblike na mësojnë të kundërtën e asaj që potencoi Dr. Don Lush Gjergji.
> Sakrifica për liri çmohet nga të dyja fetë, jo rasisht në Islam i flijuari për liri konsiderohet deshmor. Por ketu ndryshojnë gjërat sepse parimet fetare (biblike-kur'anore) na tregojnë diç më tepër, përkatësia fetare para veprimtarisë së personit. Lexojeni Biblen që t'a kuptoni blasfeminë e Dr. Gjergjit.


A po i kerkon kto ?

*18 Ai që beson në të nuk dënohet, por ai që nuk beson tashmë është dënuar, sepse nuk ka besuar në emrin e Birit të vetëmlindur të Perëndisë.*

6 Jezusi i tha: ``Unë jam udha, e vërteta dhe jeta; *askush nuk vjen tek Ati përveçse nëpërmjet meje*.





> Dhe në asnjë tjetër nuk ka shpëtim, sepse nuk ka asnjë emër tjetër nën qiell që u është dhënë njerëzve dhe me anë të të cilit duhet të shpëtohemi``.

----------


## Renea

> si ak munsi qe ju muslimant me cdo menyr doni ta coni Adem jasharin en xhehnem?
> 
> pse po nodh kjo?
> 
> nuk u mjaftoj nana tereze?


Jo shum nrregull , politik jan tu bo fund e krye. Sa ma shum po hulumtoj aq ma shum po bindna se besimtaret e vet po i mytshin ne rrena.

Kto krejt me jau kshyr llafet dalin trim mbi trima , po besom se vec llafe i kan , sa per me ju pershtat mentalitetit kosovar , me ua ngrejt bishtin shqiptarve.

Do te dale nje dit ne drit kjo , tani per momentin ska kushte , sepse hapesira mediale esht e okupuar.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> ju po doni me cdo kusht qe te dal ni katolik e te thot se adem jashari ka shku ne xhehnem pranej o boni lloj lloj provokimesh.
> 
> e shpirti po u plas se kerkush nuk po e thot ket.
> 
> e per mu kjo do te thot se katoliket velrsokan me shum herojt kombtar e nuk po i perfillakn dogmat biblike ne kto raste, ne kundershtim me shefqet krasniqin qe i ka cue krejt herojt jo musliman ne zjarm te xhehnemit.




*ju po doni me cdo kusht qe te dal ni katolik e te thot se adem jashari ka shku ne xhehnem pranej o boni lloj lloj provokimesh.

e shpirti po u plas se kerkush nuk po e thot ket.

e per mu kjo do te thot se katoliket velrsokan me shum herojt kombtar e nuk po i perfillakn dogmat biblike ne kto raste, ne kundershtim me shefqet krasniqin qe i ka cue krejt herojt jo musliman ne zjarm te xhehnemit*


Te lumt vella  ska kush qka shton mo ketu ky eshte realiteti.

----------


## gimche

> A po i kerkon kto ?
> 
> 18 Ai që beson në të nuk dënohet, *por ai që nuk beson tashmë është dënuar*, sepse nuk ka besuar në emrin e Birit të vetëmlindur të Perëndisë.[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 6 Jezusi i tha: ``Unë jam udha, e vërteta dhe jeta; *askush nuk vjen tek Ati përveçse nëpërmjet meje.*
> 
> *Dhe në asnjë tjetër nuk ka shpëtim*, sepse nuk ka asnjë emër tjetër nën qiell që u është dhënë njerëzve dhe me anë të të cilit duhet të shpëtohemi``.


Ku janë hipokritët Dr. Don Lushi Gjergji, Toni (moderatori i Komunitetit Katolik) dhe derjansi.
A ka Don Lush Gjergji ndonjë shpjegim për keto citate apo Bibla e paska gabim, e besimtarët katolik duhet t'i drejtohen Don Lush Gjergjit?! Keso blasfemi dhe keso kontradikta midis librit të shenjtë (të X fesë) dhe klerikun gjenë vetëm në Krishterim.

Për derisa Bibla na tregoi mjaft mirë se cili është opinioni i saj për Adem Jasharin dhe familjen e tij ne vazhdojmë t'a lavdërojmë dhe t'a ngrisim personalitetin e tyre. Ju lutem shpërndajeni këtë link.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/for...90569794299372

Së shpejti do të publikohet kjo biografi.

----------


## gimche

Realiteti osht paaaak ma ndryshe, realiteti osht se keta mendojnë ashtu si thotë Bibla, mirëpo frikësohen të thojnë një gjë të tillë dhe në këtë mënyrë luajn rolin e hipokritit me dy fytyra  :shkelje syri:

----------


## derjansi

> Ku janë hipokritët Dr. Don Lushi Gjergji, Toni (moderatori i Komunitetit Katolik) dhe derjansi.
> A ka Don Lush Gjergji ndonjë shpjegim për keto citate apo Bibla e paska gabim, e besimtarët katolik duhet t'i drejtohen Don Lush Gjergjit?! Keso blasfemi dhe keso kontradikta midis librit të shenjtë (të X fesë) dhe klerikun gjenë vetëm në Krishterim.
> 
> Për derisa Bibla na tregoi mjaft mirë se cili është opinioni i saj për Adem Jasharin dhe familjen e tij ne vazhdojmë t'a lavdërojmë dhe t'a ngrisim personalitetin e tyre. Ju lutem shpërndajeni këtë link.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/for...90569794299372
> 
> Së shpejti do të publikohet kjo biografi.


shperndaje gimche po mos harro me shpernda se cka thot dhe kurani 

per Gjergj Kastriotin, Ded Gjoni Lulin, Luigj Gurakuqin, Gjergj Fishten, Fan Nolin, etj

----------


## gimche

> shperndaje gimche po mos harro me shpernda se cka thot dhe kurani 
> 
> per Gjergj Kastriotin, Ded Gjoni Lulin, Luigj Gurakuqin, Gjergj Fishten, Fan Nolin, etj


Jaaaa une i kom dy të mira që nuk i ndërroj me asnjë anëtarë të forumit. Nuk jam anonim, e dyta e tham haptas ata qe e ndiej.

Adem Jashari (familja e tij), Zahir Pajaziti, Edmond Hoxha, Hakif Zejnullahu, Luan Haradinaj, Shkelzen Haradinaj, Fehmi dhe Gjevë Lladrovci, Mulla Idriz Gjilani, Haxhi Zeka, Ymer Prizreni etj. etj. jo midis Xhennetit, por ne gradat me te larta te Xhennetit, atje ku unë si Agim mu tranu tu falë, tu agjeru e tu ba vepra të mira s'mund t'i arrij e bashkë me mu edhe besimtarët tjerë.

Për figurat tjera:

_"E kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç Islamit atij kurrsesi nuk do t'i pranohet dhe në botën tjetër ai do të jetë nga të dëshpëruarit"_* (Kur'an 3:85)*

----------


## Renea

Dhe derjansi esht nje prej atyre qe ka ren pre e propagandave katolike, vertet sa me shpejt duhet te nderpresim koneksionit qe kan me mediat , sepse esht tu u bo nje luft shum e fort kunder muslimanve bash nepermjet mediave dhe disa politikanve.

Mos te lejojm tu behet larje truri banoreve shqiptar.

Me aq mjeshtri e mbyllen rastin e Anton Kcires , ndersa me vite te tera do ta mbajn te hapur ceshjten e Shefqet Krasniqit , sepse u pengon ai.

----------


## toni77_toni

> ju po doni me cdo kusht qe te dal ni katolik e te thot se adem jashari ka shku ne xhehnem pranej o boni lloj lloj provokimesh.
> 
> e shpirti po u plas se kerkush nuk po e thot ket.


Po per besë, ky është qellimi, sa te mjerë qe janë!!

----------


## anita340

Mbesa jem e vogel sahere nuk i pelqen dicka kur flasim thote cfare teme palidhje.

Une po them ksaj here cfare teme palidhje.

----------


## derjansi

un sbi pre e kerkujt vec me habitni jasht mase me ket urrejtje qe po doni me perhap


ju po doni me cdo kusht tu mushni menjen adoleshentave ne kosove se kisha katolike e urren adem jasharin (sepse e dini fort mir se i asht pika e dobet en kosove) dhe e ka denue me zjarr te xhehnemit.  kshtu qe detyrumisht ato do urrjen kishen dhe gjith katoliket

kopila jeni bravo u qoft per cdo jav e qini ka ni marifet te ri

----------

